# Pcd 03/02/11



## greymom (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband and I picked up our X3 at the Performance Center on March 2nd. I had no doubt my husband the tech-head would enjoy the visit. What I wasn't prepared for was how much I enjoyed the visit. The entire experience was wonderful and all of the gentlemen at the center were so nice. Jonathon was our delivery specialist and he went over every feature of my X3. He did a great job. 

The driving instructors were all so helpful. Ray was working with us a good part of the day and was so patient and helpful. After the hot lap I realized how painfully slow I was driving on the obstacle course.:drive: 

The factory tour alone is worth a visit. I would advise anyone who has the opportunity to do so to experience the PCD.

Thanks to all for such a great day!

Regards,

The Johnsons


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post and sharring your experience. I'm glad you enjoyed the day!

It was a pleasure meeting you both and introducing you to your new BMW :thumbup:


----------

